

Ask HN: What are some of the smaller tech blogs out there? - youngdev

Hello,<p>We are about to launch beta of our product in about a week. It would be nice if we can get some of the smaller blogs to write about our product. Can anyone share a list of bloggers we can contact?<p>Thanks,
======
Toph
This is the semi-wrong approach. Going to blogs is good. Going to any blog is
bad. You need to find targeted blogs in your niche. Unless your product is
specifically for the tech crowd.

